# Reversal of a Hartman ( Take down colostomy) 44626



## Trendale (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone knew if 562.11 would be a paying dx for this PX? My physician documented Post-Hartman procedure for diverticulitis. I noticed in my coding companion it is not a covered dx. Should the physician document something specific such as V55.3?, or can I code this as the primary without him documenting it?

Thanks!


----------



## Jarts (Jul 14, 2009)

We use and get paid with V55.3 with all carriers including Medicare. Yes, I would have him document this as the dx in the op note.

Julie


----------

